
Lifestyle Inflation: How Following Others Will Leave You Broke - sdpy
https://mindsandmindfulness.quora.com/Conspicuous-Consumption-and-Lifestyle-Inflation-How-Following-Others-Will-Leave-You-Broke?share=1
======
hwstar
Reduce Advertising Exposure

This is key.

Don't pay for cable TV, don't watch network TV. If you must watch TV, watch
Ad-free programming, or get rid of your TV.

Write the Direct Marketing Association and get you (And your spouse) off
mailing lists.

Add your phone numbers to the do not call list.

Be careful who you share your name, phone number and address with, and if need
be, change your middle initial so you can track bad players.

Call companies which hound you with constant offers to upgrade and tell them
to stop as you view it as harrasment and will take your business elsewhere if
it continues.

If everyone did this, America may go into a depression for a while as the
economy reconfigures itself, but the outcome for every citizen would be much,
much better.

